# [Resolved] Signal Cable Error



## gidget694u (Jul 1, 2001)

Help!!! I am in a computer troubleshooting class. The assignment was to take all ram out, turn on, and see what happens. Well, I rec'd three beeps and then a message came on screen "Please check signal cable". I thought that was what was supposed to happen. Anyway, afterwards, put ram back in and turned back on. I get the same thing happening, and the computer isn't starting. Can anyone tell me what I have to check for the signal cable error? I have no clue. I am running win98 on an old Packard Bell. Needless to say, they don't make them like this anymore. The ram was a lot more difficult to take out and hopefully, from what I know, I placed it back in. Could I have disconnected something else in the process? Please, if there is anyone out there that can help me, I'd sure appreciate it. 

 gidget694u


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'd check the Monitor cable, make sure it's seated fully and there are no bent pins. If that's not it, try substituting another monitor.

Make sure the video card is seated as well. You may have removed or loosened this as it is near the ram.

ps.. beep codes: award bios: 1 long 2 short is a video card error, so that might be the thing to check first.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Is the video onboard and using system memory for the video?


----------



## gidget694u (Jul 1, 2001)

I'm still getting the same error on screen, and still three beeps. Are the three beeps normal for starting up? To tell you the truth, I never really paid any attention before. That'll teach me, I guess. Anyway, as far as I can see, everything else is seated okay. Tomorrow, I will try hooking up to another monitor. Any other suggestions, just in case? I have installed ram so many times, and never a problem. I guess, I should have stuck to the newer computers, as I know nothing about the inside of this Packard. I just kept it around for an extra. Nothing, like screwing up my first time doing an assignment. Thanks again, for any help you have for me

 gidget694u


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Here's a list of AMI bios beep codes (not exhaustive) http://pcmech.pair.com/show/troubleshoot/14/ but it would help to know what the bios is (or the mobo). are you sure that they went back into the same sockets they came out of?


----------



## gidget694u (Jul 1, 2001)

IMM:

I checked the cord out to the monitor, and discovered it only has 14 pins. I figured, that might be my problem so was going to use another cord off one of the other computers in the house. The one that I took off to use, go figure, had 3 pins missing. My question, how can that monitor still be working? I always thought it had to be the 15 pins. Now, I am really getting confused. I was going to go buy another cord, but now not sure whether that would help. What do you think? In answer to what Mobo, I haven't got much knowledge about, as I am just now starting to learn about them. I am uploading two pics, and maybe that will be of some help. I sure the heck need it. Thanks!


----------



## gidget694u (Jul 1, 2001)

This is a jpg. of the side with the RAM.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello gidget,

How many memory modules were in the computer? If there is more than one then it is possible that you are reinstalling them in the wrong order. On a lot of older machines it is essential that the memory be installed with the largest chip in slot "A" or #1.
I suggest that you look closely at each chip to identify the largest one. Then insert only this one chip in the "A" or #1 slot. Aah, which slot is #1 or "A" you ask? Good question. If you do not have the manual for the mobo., you'll have to experiment a bit. It should be one of the outside slots though. If you are unable to determine the size of the chips you'll just have to try them one at a time until you find the one that will get you through a successful POST. Then you can install the rest of the chips.

Just a suggestion. Hope it helps.

Kilowatt


----------



## gidget694u (Jul 1, 2001)

Thanks everyone! I have the problem fixed. I restarted the computer to see just what type beeps I was getting and turned out to be three short not one long and two short, so thought, maybe I didn't sit the Ram in all the way. Well, turns out, that's what the problem was. I sure learned something from this experience, that's for sure. Have tons more to go though. Whew! This one, had me worried for a while. I am surprised that it still didn't show up on the screen though. Is that what happens when all Ram is out. Nothing on the screen except the signal cable error? Does anyone know? I'm just kind of curious for future reference. Thanks, again!

   I'm a Happy Camper now!


----------



## gidget694u (Jul 1, 2001)

Does anyone know, is that why I rec'd the error for signal cable video card is on board? Please help me to understand, if you can. Thanks ahead, for anyone that can help me!


----------

